# RIP little buddy



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sad to say I lost my Mandarin Goby, He seemed to be eating some frozen mysis and was poking around for copod's all the time. I also have a very speedy 6-line wrasse that I guess was getting most of the copod's available.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That sucks Laurie, that was one of if not THE coolest fish I had ever seen. Really sorry to hear.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Too bad. That's why I never get 6 lines. I love my mandarin too much.


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear Laurie!!! They are so beautiful, but stay away since my tank is way too small.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry about the lost ,6 lines are evil, invert / fish killers .NEVER liked them


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well then I must have a 6 line wrasse with a personality disorder because he doesn't seem to bother anyone, inverts or fish. Eats like a little piggy though. :lol:


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i love my mandrin so lucky it will eat nls pellets, flake food and mysis shrimp fat little fellow.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Sad to say I lost my Mandarin Goby, He seemed to be eating some frozen mysis and was poking around for copod's all the time. I also have a very speedy 6-line wrasse that I guess was getting most of the copod's available.


Sorry to hear laurie, interesting fact, Mandarins are collected with tiny spear guns that put a very tiny hole in the tail as they are found in rock crevices making them difficult to collect otherwise. The hole in the fin heals in a few days. Just an interesting FYI.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

That's too bad. I love my little guy. 

I have been super lucky. I'm at 1.5 years with a six line, scooter blenny, mandarin, and a lawnmower blenny (likely not a competitor for food). 

They seem to be getting along and there are always tonnes of pods. I think the trick is to always make sure you see enough pods scooting around especially just at lights out. 

Maybe it just died from natural causes. Did it look hungry ever?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

No he really never looked skinny, very cool fish though. Not really sure what happened, maybe stressed as he was fairly new to my tank. Only had him about a month.


----------

